# From start to finish



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Some may remember this. Started back around October / November:















































































































































Took 2 tile setters 3 weeks to lay that up. They also did the flooring in there. Took them 3 days just to grout it all. The GC wants to install the Grohe slider so I just did the knuckle. I think he wants either the setters to drill the glass tile or the tops guys to do it. It's 2 1/4" holes for that slider......Maybe he thinks I can't do it...whatever...price is still the same.

There were numerous changes in this one including a full repipe a new WH and laundry hook ups...etc...

This is down by the beach, very close to Pt. Mugu NAS....close to where Gear Junkie is.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Finish:



















Nice handle























































This shower is insane


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

The built in:













It was a good job. I bid it correctly (I didn't have to trench that sewer line) the sewer line was such a ***** for this poor guy to do. He had about 2 days on it, and called the GC and said he is either TnM or he walks. Dig one load out, and two fall back in. 

3" sewer to the 4" main. Wye'd with an 1/8 and another for test. Double CO by the new slab. I got called in last week to relocate the lav water and drain line. The dirty arm was about 40" from weir to the san tee. I added about 12" more. Called the inspector and asked if he cared, he said no and have a nice day. Turns out I didn't need to relocate any of that xcept for the hot....owell, it's only money.
Framers were great, electrician was amazing. His work was so clean and he was so detailed oriented. I was more interested in what he was doing than what I was working on. I am an unlicensed lectrician in case you're wondering what I am talking about. Tile setters were either homeless or one step away from it. I just met them last week....interesting pair ("dude, i'm goin to the truck for a bump") to say the least. I never met any of the other guys. This GC is one of about 2 or 3 that I have no problems working for. They want it done right, professionaly and they want siomeone to stand behind their labor and parts used. Wish they were all like that. This guy only takes a few days to pay too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh shyit, we just are having an [email protected]@


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Somebody's got too much money if you ask me. I love the Palm tree in the shower though. Very nice. Hell, i could do that, if I wanted. Looks good though.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Now I know where you picked up that ghey phonebook...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks pretty good. I like the backing for the towel bar. 1st class.

I hope you took that bowl wax off and added flange extenders before you set the wc.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

very nice looking


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice pictures Tankless

3" End of run Cleanout behind W/C?
Your pipe penetrating concrete needs wrap
1-1/2 trap arm 52" long through a wall channel?
Next time you might want to put it's own waste up


What's up with the framer ,terrible cuts,is his tape busted.

That tile is crazy.Compliments to the tile guys


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice pictures Tankless

3" End of run Cleanout behind W/C?
Your pipe penetrating concrete could use more wrap
1-1/2 trap arm 52" long through a wall channel?
Next time you might want to put it's own waste up
If a guy puts the shower san tee next to the W/C he could tie the vents together(I know you would've wet vented if you had more depth)without ruining the wall thereby only penetrating the roof once.We have one new home on the corner out here that the unlicensed did,looks like a porcupine.

I have absolutetly got to learn pex.I'll get burried.

That tile is crazy.Compliments to the tile guys

Most important of all.
Thank you so much for the help with the information on Noritz the other day


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

...


drtyhands said:


> Nice pictures Tankless
> 
> 3" End of run Cleanout behind W/C?
> GC didn't want it, I offered.
> ...


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, wait.....I get what your saying.....I actually had all the 3" stuff and I was going to join up in the attic until I learned framer had to bould some kind of mini cripple wall on top of his shear wall. Alls the framer told me was that I couldn't come straight out of the top plates through the roof, I had to kick it out a little. I didn't have all those parts to be messin around with all that. I offset it and made 2 pennys. It was a Nascar moment. (with some of the guys I work/ed with, that means "Git er` done")


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

A six pack in 15 minutes?
You are my kind of guy.Ask my closest friends.

Sounds like a deal.When's my class?
I'll double your requested salary.


----------

